
Bear with us over ad placement: sometimes AI isn’t very intelligent at all - lkrubner
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/jun/03/ad-placement-ai-guardian-disasters-racism
======
lkrubner
Every year for the last 20 years I've read articles that talk about advanced
AI to help better target advertisements. And yet this kind of misplacement
continues, and apparently editors at magazines still feel they lack the tools
they would like to have to better avoid certain embarrassing accidents. How
many more years are needed? Will we ever have AI that is strong enough that
editors will be able to guide it so as to avoid certain embarrassing
conflicts?

